# Another Vostok: Rodina



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This one is not in as good shape as the others I've got... minor scratches almost exclusively to the bezel (not SS), two lume dots missing in the dial (one at 12 o'clock and the other at 6), hands have a few age spots in the lume.

This one has an Amphibia case and crown but it's a wind up 2414 movement.

Temporarily on a rubber deployment strap. It's a matter of taste but you read in a lot of forums how great it is to get a thick strap for an Amphibia case... well, I think not, it's a bit overkill.





































Rodina means "Mother Russia" and the lady in the dial is a picture of a huge statue in Stalingrad (Volgograd nowadays) which is a memorial to the Battle of Stalingrad. Look how big it is!!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

like having the dates on the watch like that,no arguments on age then0-nice item

with the figure-a big steppe up to the plinth!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

New strap


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> New strap


Fine combo! :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Fine combo! :man_in_love:


Thanks! It actually works even better in the flesh, the photo isn't that good... I'm seriously getting p***ed off with my camera... (which is every bad photographer excuse, I guess..)


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > Fine combo!
> ...


at least you can read the writing on your photos.i was that p****d off i went and bought a new one yesterday 12meg.pix. and mine aren`t nowhere as good as yours.

back to the drawring board...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tcj said:


> at least you can read the writing on your photos.i was that p****d off i went and bought a new one yesterday 12meg.pix. and mine aren`t nowhere as good as yours.
> 
> back to the drawring board...


Oh but that has nothing to do with MPixls... it's all about quality of the lens... you need a lot of Mega-Pixels to print big formats but if the lens are carp then you have a lot of resolution on a crappy photo anyway...

The problem with mine is that probably I have the cheapest Canon lens available, it was offered with the body of the camera. But the real problem is really me: I hadn't taken the camera out for years before joining the forum and taking pics to watches requires some skills... oh well, let's not turn something that's fun into another duty


----------

